# My platy female pregnancey



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello, i believe one of my platy is pregnant, she has a fat white belly which is around just under a centimetre wide. i have had her for 2-3 days and she has had her white, fat belly all that time. will her belly get bigger? also how close could she be to giving birth?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 12azor (Aug 29, 2007)

You wil need to check if she has a darkened triangle shape just behind her anal fin. If there is a dark spot there it could be anytime. As the gestation (right?) preiod of a platy is usually 20-28 days. 

Just keep an eye. If she does get any bigger then I may suggest putting her in a birthing tank.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe she ate to much? That is what most of my fish do but yet again I don't have platies I have danios.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

i am currently feeding them once a day (reccomended).


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

When she is about ready to drop her belly will "square off". Looking at her from the top she will have a wide squarish look. And as stated, you will see a dark gravid spot near her anal fin. Sometimes a female will lay near the bottom and sort of shimmy when it's time.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok i will look out for any shimming. 

Thanks!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thats very cool. i never had any fish breed in their tank at all. i wouldnt mind little babies, as long as there aren't 800 of them. LOL


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

lol. if you really want your fish to breed just ask around for advice. :fish:


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah i know. if anything i may try to get my cories to breed. i read up a little on it.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok gd luck if you go ahead and make them breed.


----------



## platydude (Sep 8, 2007)

how do i get my platties to breed
i have 2 female tri colors and 1 male
the females were pregnant when i got them, but aborted in the bag


----------



## 12azor (Aug 29, 2007)

Get more of them But maybe up the ratio of females for a better chance. 

Don't forget the cover, temperature, amount of light all have to be near enough perfect for them to breed.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Platy dude, please post your question on your own Thread, instead on others. That way you aren't changing the subject of a thread that isn't yours. Thanks.


----------

